# Art of Flight



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Art of filler.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

the question is who hasn't? this is a snowboarding forum after all.


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

I take it you didn't like it?


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

speedjason said:


> the question is who hasn't? this is a snowboarding forum after all.


Ok, I hear ya, I guess I was just wondering what opinions people had about it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

newbie96 said:


> Ok, I hear ya, I guess I was just wondering what opinions people had about it.


My biggest complaint with that and some other big budget SB flicks, is as BA mentioned. Too much non riding, backstory type filler. Not enough actual snow porn! . Having said that, when they do get around to the riding, pretty good viewing!

I've started a few threads with some embedded riding flicks that I liked. Posted a couple featuring some decent women's riding as well if you want to get your estrogen snow stoke on!  lol!


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> My biggest complaint with that and some other big budget SB flicks, is as BA mentioned. Too much non riding, backstory type filler. Not enough actual snow porn! . Having said that, when they do get around to the riding, pretty good viewing!
> 
> I've started a few threads with some embedded riding flicks that I liked. Posted a couple featuring some decent women's riding as well if you want to get your estrogen snow stoke on!  lol!


Yeah I just started watching it, some of the places they go look amazing, but there is a lot of talking too, lol. 

I'll have to find your posts, I like watching vids of boarders do stuff I will probably never do. :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

newbie96 said:


> Yeah I just started watching it, some of the places they go look amazing, but there is a lot of talking too, lol.
> 
> I'll have to find your posts, I like watching vids of boarders do stuff I will probably never do. :thumbsup:


From my profile pg, click statistics n then posts started by,... You'll get a list and IIR, the thread titles with vids should be obvious. :thumbsup:


-edit-
Oh, if you have RealPlayer Downloader? You can DL & save those embedded vids to your computer to watch anytime.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pretty much agree . Good video but would be better if it focused on riding instead of them complaining about conditions. I Lovie the soundtrack though


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

well the idea is to make a film for non-snowboarders to also enjoy watching the spectacular view.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

OP, you might also like Jeremy Jones' "Deeper" and "Further"
("Higher" will be the last part of the Trilogy)


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

neni said:


> OP, you might also like Jeremy Jones' "Deeper" and "Further"
> ("Higher" will be the last part of the Trilogy)


yep. Both awesome..


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

saw it once all the way through, then a few times skipping to the good bits...in summer, it got me stoked but in winter i just want to ride, not have mountain envy

i liked Dopamine and NeverNot way better, but AofF was groundbreaking for the cinematography and locations they got, so...+1

Horgasm is hilarious too, check that on the utoob..


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

Both Jones movies are awesome, and I thought Never Not was very good! Nicolas Muller is such a champion.

I don't know what Torsteins vibe is, but after watching Horgasm I found him to have the personality of a wet boot. The guy sure rips though.


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> From my profile pg, click statistics n then posts started by,... You'll get a list and IIR, the thread titles with vids should be obvious. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> -edit-
> Oh, if you have RealPlayer Downloader? You can DL & save those embedded vids to your computer to watch anytime.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Lots of free movies on BA's site too. On that topic, wondering where episode 4 of Parks and Wrecks is?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

newbie96 said:


> Yeah I just started watching it, some of the places they go look amazing, but there is a lot of talking too, lol.
> 
> I'll have to find your posts, I like watching vids of boarders do stuff I will probably never do. :thumbsup:


I'm guessing your talking about the behind the scenes series. Which was pretty epic to see all the work that went into the big budget final production. It definitely clarified why there was a less than stellar amount of actual riding. But all big budget flicks seem to be increasing in filler. 

Into the mind? What as shit show. Valhalla? Lame.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Xavier de le Rue


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Xavier de le Rue


.....kills it.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

Im so glad i found this thread this morning, now i have some movies to watch 

art of flight was good, but as people have said, lots of talking, though, my favorite part was when the pilot asked 
"What planet the f*** are you from?" lol


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

AoF, as stated before and in the behind the scenes footage, is a snowboarding movie for people who aren't necessarily obsessed with snowboarding. My girlfriend, who likes snowboarding but isn't obsessed, really enjoyed it over the likes of Dopamine or Transworld's Nation which are just full out banger movies. 

The TGR J Jone's movies are more soul, earn-your-turn movies. Also have great cinematography and mountaineering. Plus Jones is just a rad old school rider.

I have no idea what Into the Mind was about, it actually gave me a headache while watching.

Vahalla was just weird all the way around - no clue. It does have naked skiing in it though, if you're in to that.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I view The Art of Flight as the "Endless Summer Movie" of snowboarding...I would always have the Endless Summer movie playing while we prepared for the beach. Been a boardhead since birth, surfing all day everyday for 20 years...hitchhiking around my island following the swells as a teen... Then when I moved to the states it was all about bombing hills on my pintail longboard. Now it's "the mountains are calling & I must go" ...
I still will play Endless Summer or The Art of Flight in the background while dialing everything in for a session the night before. It's part of my OCD rituals the night before heading out 

I do agree that there could have been more riding in AOF... But still epic in my personal opinion.

Dam this low tide snow in Cali…


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## afuciarelli49 (Oct 27, 2013)

The best part of the whole movie is the scenes when they are riding back country

minus the whole breaking of the jaw


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Justman1020 said:


> Im so glad i found this thread this morning, now i have some movies to watch
> 
> art of flight was good, but as people have said, lots of talking, though, my favorite part was when the pilot asked
> "What planet the f*** are you from?" lol


Jeremy jones makes fun of that in further or deeper, can't recall which


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

trapper said:


> Lots of free movies on BA's site too. On that topic, wondering where episode 4 of Parks and Wrecks is?


Can't really film with the park is buried under 2 feet of snow.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Can't really film with the park is buried under 2 feet of snow.


Right on, good problem to have though. Not in my case where my driveway was buried under 18 inches yesterday.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

There is tons of good videos on vimeo.com just made a search for snowboarding.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lots of good snow porn movies out there. I won't get into debating which one is better BRO, but I enjoy throwing them all on from time to time. Helps get me stoked waxing the boards in Oct for first days out...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I think you guys are kinda missing the whole point with films like this. I don't know why I'm gonna explain it, since it's actually in the film itself, but here goes anyway...

I think there's a multitude of reasons why there's more of a "plot" to these movies are more than just a visual assault of pretty images, gnarly terrain, and extreme riding. To these guys, and I can relate - their movies and snowboarding itself is about more than just a sick ride. It's a bit cliche, but I think the idea is that it's about more than just the turns, but also the journey along the way.*It might seem silly to some, but it's not like you're watching a big budget skin flick, skipping through the dialogue before all the _action_ starts... there's some real stuff in there.*There's some remarkable stuff that happens along the way, and there's a lot that goes into making these films that we don't see. They end up filming everything they do over a period of time, and what happens is what goes into the movie. It's that simple. Not only that but often these guys are in situations where they could very easily die and they ain't gettin' rich, pushin themselves in limited time to get the best shots in dangerous terrain... so it's important to respect the dedication and determination that goes into making a big film like that, even if it's mega budget snowporn.

In the world we live in it's easy to get caught up in a lot of nonsense. Snowboarding is something that's real. With the expense of lift tickets, crowded resorts, bad weather, expensive gear, and everything else... It's so easy to forget just how lucky we are to be doing what we do. Few things in life are as stimulating and rewarding as snowboarding, and I think movies like AoF are a celebration of the journey of life through the eyes of a snowboarder. It's a motivational piece that begs the audience to go out there and create, experience life for the extremes it can be, and do something real in the limited time you have while you're still alive.

I really like the Deeper series as well. Very impressive and inspiring films.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

destroy said:


> I think you guys are kinda missing the whole point with films like this. I don't know why I'm gonna explain it, since it's actually in the film itself, but here goes anyway...
> 
> I think there's a multitude of reasons why there's more of a "plot" to these movies are more than just a visual assault of pretty images, gnarly terrain, and extreme riding. To these guys, and I can relate - their movies and snowboarding itself is about more than just a sick ride. It's a bit cliche, but I think the idea is that it's about more than just the turns, but also the journey along the way.*It might seem silly to some, but it's not like you're watching a big budget skin flick, skipping through the dialogue before all the _action_ starts... there's some real stuff in there.*There's some remarkable stuff that happens along the way, and there's a lot that goes into making these films that we don't see. They end up filming everything they do over a period of time, and what happens is what goes into the movie. It's that simple. Not only that but often these guys are in situations where they could very easily die and they ain't gettin' rich, pushin themselves in limited time to get the best shots in dangerous terrain... so it's important to respect the dedication and determination that goes into making a big film like that, even if it's mega budget snowporn.
> 
> ...


Amen brother, amen..


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

t21 said:


> Amen brother, amen..


+1 I like your thinking bratha.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

destroy said:


> I think you guys are kinda missing the whole point with films like this. I don't know why I'm gonna explain it, since it's actually in the film itself, but here goes anyway...
> 
> I think there's a multitude of reasons why there's more of a "plot" to these movies are more than just a visual assault of pretty images, gnarly terrain, and extreme riding. To these guys, and I can relate - their movies and snowboarding itself is about more than just a sick ride. It's a bit cliche, but I think the idea is that it's about more than just the turns, but also the journey along the way.*It might seem silly to some, but it's not like you're watching a big budget skin flick, skipping through the dialogue before all the _action_ starts... there's some real stuff in there.*There's some remarkable stuff that happens along the way, and there's a lot that goes into making these films that we don't see. They end up filming everything they do over a period of time, and what happens is what goes into the movie. It's that simple. Not only that but often these guys are in situations where they could very easily die and they ain't gettin' rich, pushin themselves in limited time to get the best shots in dangerous terrain... so it's important to respect the dedication and determination that goes into making a big film like that, even if it's mega budget snowporn.
> 
> ...


+1. I also agree that its not just the runs, the story, the journey is a big part of snowboarding. for example when they find that heaps gnarly run in chile (i think) it would have been totally boring and meaningless to just play the clip of them boarding down that narrow chute without the backstory of where it was, how they found it and what they had to do to get back to the helicopter to get out afterwards. 

so art of filler? im sorry you felt that way. i feel it had more substance to it than alot of other snowboarding movies have had in the past.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Destroy, Tradinwaves,... Whoa brah!! _WAY_ Deep!!  :laugh:

While I don't disagree in principle on the need for rounding out the viewing experience with some backstory and the _"How we got here"_ footage in these films! Honestly, some of it is just too much, too long, and frankly often just un-interesting to me compared to the riding! I really don't care about the diner they ate in, watching fast forward footage of them packing & boarding planes! I don't need to see them unpack the car! I definitely don't care/need to see the late night beer bong party or the obligatory, camera poking into the sleeping bag, "damn I'm hung over" morning wake up shots, etc!!!

I've "lived" enough of that myself, watching others do it over & over gets old & tedious! But remember, that is from the perspective of an "Old, needs to get his rest after riding, Fart!" So take my comments about this with a grain of salt! (...and a suck of lime before the shot of Tah-killya!!!)


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

There will always be room for the shot after shot type of flick but I love that we are seeing variety in ski/snowboard flicks nowadays. I think the TGR JJ series is flat out amazing. I totally dig seeing all the thought that goes into what they are doing.

I think the sweetgrass dudes are also pushing limits.. Was Vahalla weird? Of course, my wife was in the room for a bit and asked if I was watching someone's acid trip, but I also love that someone actually made a flick like that.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

destroy said:


> I think you guys are kinda missing the whole point with films like this. I don't know why I'm gonna explain it, since it's actually in the film itself, but here goes anyway...
> 
> I think there's a multitude of reasons why there's more of a "plot" to these movies are more than just a visual assault of pretty images, gnarly terrain, and extreme riding. To these guys, and I can relate - their movies and snowboarding itself is about more than just a sick ride. It's a bit cliche, but I think the idea is that it's about more than just the turns, but also the journey along the way.*It might seem silly to some, but it's not like you're watching a big budget skin flick, skipping through the dialogue before all the _action_ starts... there's some real stuff in there.*There's some remarkable stuff that happens along the way, and there's a lot that goes into making these films that we don't see. They end up filming everything they do over a period of time, and what happens is what goes into the movie. It's that simple. Not only that but often these guys are in situations where they could very easily die and they ain't gettin' rich, pushin themselves in limited time to get the best shots in dangerous terrain... so it's important to respect the dedication and determination that goes into making a big film like that, even if it's mega budget snowporn.
> 
> ...


 well said, snowboarding is not booters and spines alone, it's a lifestyle

there were a few snow/life flicks last season and some of the low budget ones, imo, pulled it off even better than AofF. 'Naturally' tried, but ultimately failed in that respect imo. there's a black and white one focused on Baker and the PNW that nailed the life and had only 1/2 (sick) riding, i forget the title though...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> well said, snowboarding is not booters and spines alone, it's a lifestyle
> 
> there were a few snow/life flicks last season and some of the low budget ones, imo, pulled it off even better than AofF. 'Naturally' tried, but ultimately failed in that respect imo. there's a black and white one focused on Baker and the PNW that nailed the life and had only 1/2 (sick) riding, i forget the title though...


The video you were speaking of:

The Mad Ones: Full Video | TransWorld SNOWboarding

And more:

Slideways - Powder and surf - Snowboarder Magazine | Snowboarder Magazine

Free Birds on Vimeo

http://www.snowboardermag.com/videos/drizzle-with-temple-cummings/


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> My biggest complaint with that and some other big budget SB flicks, is as BA mentioned. Too much non riding, backstory type filler. Not enough actual snow porn! .



Different strokes for different folks. Flicks which are just banger after banger after banger bore me to tears. Just snowboarding and I stop paying attention. I want the adventure, I want the journey, I want the whole story. Give me AoF or TiTA (which I preferred) over the "typical" half hour just-shredding film any day. I'll watch 99 Words for Snow, In Short, First Descent, Lines or the JJ Deeper etc films over and over again because there's something more to it. A cross between Planet Earth a shred film is not a bad thing IMO! Even the older flicks had some anarchy to compliment the riding. Throwing in one or two shots doesn't cut it, I want the story of the trip! That can be boring too, don't get me wrong, but when it's done right those are the films I prefer. I enjoyed Adidas intro films more than most full length features. Horgmo's "Horgasm: A Love Story" is another good one 'cause it's a bit of a laugh. 

If I spent the whole day on the mountain just watching people ride I'd be bored, so it's the same when I switch on my TV! :laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Xavier de le Rue


I would give you rep for this post if we had that feature. How have I not seen this already? :icon_scratch:

This has been my laptop wallpaper for a couple years now: http://www.hdwpapers.com/walls/xavier_de_la_rue_by_danmilner_wallpaper-other.jpg


----------



## frankzinger (Dec 28, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> This has been my laptop wallpaper for a couple years now: xavier de la rue by danmilner wallpaper


It's also been mine for a few months; it's a great shot!


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Lamps said:


> Jeremy jones makes fun of that in further or deeper, can't recall which


"Let's get a shit load of Clif Bars and GO HERE!" *Forcefully points to map*

Everyone laughs because they are camping in the BC for a week hanging out, drinking and riding, and that life is awesome.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Whoa some guys really went all hippy and stuff  j/k

I liked AOF. It's pretty impressive and has amazing shots; and although they are doing gnarly stuff, it doesnt seem out of reach for anyone, because they are indeed celebrating the journey... and everyone can experience and relate to that.

Also showed me some of the infinite mega style of Scotty Lago and Nicolas Muller.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Anybody seen this?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorite part is when Travis is piloting the ultralight and those ducks fly up right next to him.


----------

